# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploring Hutta / Uninstanced Jiguuna Airport Hangar

## Seminko

I found an interesting mechanic. As you can see in the vid, when I jump I pivot the camera upwards. Seems funny, but it somehow influences the position of your hitbox making you jump higher. Also when you use "sprint", unlike wow, you actually jump higher  :Smile: .

----------


## Nyarly

I just found this section of ownedcore and i must say i'm really impressed with what you've done.
I'm a explorer on WoW and i don't have SW:TOR but this kind of video makes me want to try it now  :Smile: 

+5 rep from me, keep it up !

----------


## Seminko

> I just found this section of ownedcore and i must say i'm really impressed with what you've done.
> I'm a explorer on WoW and i don't have SW:TOR but this kind of video makes me want to try it now 
> 
> +5 rep from me, keep it up !


Thx man! I know who you are, I was also a wow explorer, also posted here in WoW section, but I quit wow and now I'm exploring the Star Wars universe  :Smile:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Wicked exploration Seminko. I've given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours... but I'll try to visit this section periodically to check on your adventures.

Great find on the camera angle influencing your jump height / hit box. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Zhengxo

Got skype?  :Big Grin:  Got a few questions regarding this.

----------

